# hi all



## nicsastar (Sep 26, 2010)

hello all


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*nicsastar* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 26, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums bro......please take time to read thru the "stickies"......


----------



## nicsastar (Sep 26, 2010)

hi again sorry about just saying hi all but i accidentally deleted what i wrote so just posted that to calm down . well i will tell you all my situation . when i was young i was always skinny and could eat what i wanted and would never put on weight but now im 38 its a different story . im still skinny ( arms legs etc ) but got a big belly . i look huge belly wise but am still under or on my bmi but i am clearly over weight on my middle . i am now getting to a stage that i want to bulk up my skinny shoulders legs etc and lose my belly fat .
well thats me i will be posting some questions /help soon so if anyone can assist me that would be will cool . cheers and hope to speak to lots of you soon 
nicsastar


----------



## 200+ (Sep 26, 2010)

nicsastar said:


> hi again sorry about just saying hi all but i accidentally deleted what i wrote so just posted that to calm down . well i will tell you all my situation . when i was young i was always skinny and could eat what i wanted and would never put on weight but now im 38 its a different story . im still skinny ( arms legs etc ) but got a big belly . i look huge belly wise but am still under or on my bmi but i am clearly over weight on my middle . i am now getting to a stage that i want to bulk up my skinny shoulders legs etc and lose my belly fat .
> well thats me i will be posting some questions /help soon so if anyone can assist me that would be will cool . cheers and hope to speak to lots of you soon
> nicsastar



Good luck to you.  There is enough information in the "stickies" here to keep you busy for a while


----------



## kaufmass (Sep 26, 2010)

welcome, hope well be seeing a lot of you around here, im new too!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## hammercurls (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 14, 2010)

welcome...!


----------

